# A first!!!



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm here all by my lonesome... That's never happened before!!!

 What should I do? I'm at a loss for words... and an audience as well... Soooooo...

 Guess I'll go back to bed...  Naw... I know, I'll go edit my family tree at ancestry.com... That's always relaxing... And it'll be great for the grandkids someday...

 Anybody out there going to the New England Bottle Show this year? I've taken myself out of the circuit for a cuppla years, but I miss it!

 Aloha,

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

I play hearts while I'm waiting for those dreary dial-up pages to load... There's a glitch in my program so if I get a particularly good winning hand I can keep playing it and upping my percentage... Gotta do it 'cause sometimes fate just lowers the hammer and I lose in a pool of fetid injustice...................................

 Did you know bigkitty53 was a guy...?


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

> HUH?


 
 I guess if you live in Bermuda you don't really need to cavort with a seedy bunch of ragtag hoopleheads such as ourselves... And you can call yourself KAT... I mean, you do...

 I'm gettin' all nostalgy lookin' at these old, moldy posts from when I first enlisted in the Army of the Bromo-tic... Id Est, here in Forumville...

 Ronnie-go-lightly


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Even in Bermuda, I think it's chilly this time of year.  I don't know how to play hearts, but I play solitaire while I wait sometimes too.  Nothing going on around here today either.  I'm contemplating some dishes and laundry [:-]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

> Even in Bermuda, I think it's chilly this time of year.


 
 Surely you jest, Shirley... Or Red... Or Laur...

more[/align] 	 		 			AccuWeather.com Quick Look[/align] 		[/align] 		 			Days 1-5 Days 6-10 Days 10-15 Weekends All 15 Days 		[/align]		 		 			 				Currently At 10:48AM





 					 						61Â°F[/align] 						RealFeelÂ®[/align] 						61Â°F[/align] 						Winds: N
  at 3mph[/align] 					[/align] 				[/align] 				Mostly Cloudy[/align] 				 					Humidity: 54%
  					Dew Point: 45Â° F 					 				[/align] 				 					Pressure: 30.42 in[/align] 					Visibility: 10 Miles 				[/align] 			[/align] 		     				 					Tonight





 					 						Low: 57Â°F
 RealFeelÂ®: 51Â°F 					[/align] 					 						Sunset: 4:25 PM 					[/align] 				[/align] 				 					Today





 					 						High: 61Â°F
 RealFeelÂ®: 60Â°F 					[/align] 					 						Sunrise: 6:20 AM 					[/align] 				[/align] 						 		[/align] 	[/align]  	 		 			 				Hour-by-Hourâ„¢ Weather[/align] 				 			[/align] 			 				 					 					 					Noon[/align] 					
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 					57Â°F[/align] 					Cloudy[/align]  				[/align] 				 						 							2pm[/align] 							
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 							56Â°F[/align] 							Cloudy[/align] 						[/align]			 						 						 							4pm[/align] 							
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 							55Â°F[/align] 							Cloudy[/align] 						[/align]			 						 						 							6pm[/align] 							
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 							56Â°F[/align] 							Cloudy[/align] 						[/align]			 						 						 							8pm[/align] 							
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 							58Â°F[/align] 							Cloudy[/align] 						[/align]			 						 						 							10pm[/align] 							
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align] 							59Â°F[/align] 							Mostly Cloudy[/align] 						[/align]			 						 			[/align] 		[/align] 		Complete HAMILTON, BERMUDA Hourly Forecast


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2009)

ITS A RAINY DAY IN GEORGIA,JUST LIKE YESTERDAY,DAY FORE THAT,IN FACT I CAN'T REMEMBER LAST TIME I SAW OLD SOL. THINK I AM TURNING INTO MOLD! SAD WHEN THE WEATHER HERE IS LIKE IN BERMUDER CEPT NO OCEAN....YET. IF IT KEEPS ON RAINING LEVEES GONNA BREAK!!! ITS ALL GOOD I NEED A BATH ANY WAY.I WILL KEEP SOAP ON A ROAP ROUND MY NECK JUST IN CASE! MR KITTIE


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2009)

[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2009)

I AM SCARED OF HEIGHTS,TIM SO I CAN RELATE TO GOING OFF A ROOF! 20 FT. UP ON A LADDER I AM FINE,40 FT. LITTLE SCARED ,ANY HIGHER AND I WON'T GO! ALMOST SLID OFF A ROOF  A FEW TIMES! WOW CAN'T BELIEVE YOU GOT ON THE ROOF WITH SNOW ON IT! BE VERY CAREFUL! JAMIE


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

[&o][8|][sm=_vti_cnf.log">



 [IMG]https://www.antique-bottles.net/upfiles/2587/BCCE45BCD53E404A9FFBC4B1F3F0E0E3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Why the hell does this always happen to my pictures?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

This thread is kinda trippy..[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, not sure what Bear's pic means.  Anywho, while we're visiting the tropics, here's a picture of a glass beach in Hawaii for Rocky located in Kauai.


----------



## rockbot (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll have to send you some full size island pics ginger! []
 cool glass pic. on Kauai. 
 The weather here has been beautiful the past two week. Although the volcanic haze is moving in.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 31, 2009)

We might head over to Kailua at Easter time, but your side will probably be wet by then. Please, no VOG! It's cold here, only in the low 50s. Oh well, guess I'll just go duck huntin'.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 31, 2009)

> Yeah, not sure what Bear's pic means.


 
 That's KAT from Bermuda...AKA bigkitty53[][]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow everyone sounds board.I got up at 4:30 this morning to take my daughter to swim practice.Turns out there wasn't any today.That was OK cause we ended up grabbing some lawn chairs, warm sleeping bags and went out back at her mom's house to count stars and watch the sun rise.Guess that's what we needed to do cause it gave us a chance to talk.Sometimes I wish I could push a button and the vision of all my mistakes would be implanted into my children's awareness.But I know that would cheat them out of the opportunity to find out who they are and why they are here.Poor girl just turned 13,is butting heads with her mother and step dad and not liking the growing up thing at all.Gonna be a rough ride keeping this filly pointed in the right direction.Would not not trust anyone else to the job though,and I guess that's the way God sees it too cause here I am.
   Anywhose,just thought I'd chime in and add my nothing to the conversation.


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2009)

DANG LOBES TWEEN YOU AND RICK THEY WON'T BE NO ONE LEFT IN MAFIA WARS BUT YOU TWO!! [8D] DON'T OFF EACH OTHER!

 PLEASE DON'T SNIFF GLUE AND DRIVE,WORK HEAVY MACHINERY,OR LIGHT A CIG! THAT GOES FOR HUFFING GAS TOO!


 I LOVE YOU ALL AND THANK YOU FROM MY HEART FOR BEING A CRAZY MAN'S FRIEND!

 HAPPY NEW YEAR!![] JAMIE AND NINA


----------



## Dugout (Dec 31, 2009)

Ajohn, 
 That's not nothing!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

> You following this Charlie?


 
 Yes, my Lord! []
 Now I understand why we see so little of you around here..


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2009)

After the rain pulled out today, it turned to 70 and sunny.  I cant believe it.  I'm still in t-shirt, shorts and flip flops, and it's Dec. 31st.  []  Even tho it was 45 yesterday...nice turn around.
 Wanted to hop on the bike today, but I couldn't leave the wife behind...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

She couldn't ride on the handle bars? []


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2009)

> my mistakes would be implanted into my children's awareness


 
 WOUNDN'T THAT BE GREAT AJOHN! I REMEMBER THOUGH BEING YOUNG AND HEARING FROM THE DAD,MOM,ADULTS ON HOW TO DO AND THINKING "THESE OLD FOLKS AIN'T GOT A CLUE!! GOES ROUND AND ROUND!

 MAN IF I HAD ANY SENSE I WOULD HAVE LISTENED,BUT I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY! MAN COULDA SAVED MY COCKY SELF FROM A LOT OF PAIN ...BUT MY YOUNG BUTT KNEW SO MUCH MORE THEN THE OLD PRICKS! NOTHING NEW UNDER THE SON AS SOLOAN SAID!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Valhalla, I am coming......


  Hmmm - my MW name is Anja Valhalla... you calling me?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2009)

ajohn - best of luck with your daughter. Mine turned into a monster at 13.... she's 18 now and much much better... but I had a rough couple(+) of years.


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2009)

> If I didn't love he so damn much there were a couple of times I would have broke her jaw


[8D][][]!! I UNDERSTAND THIS WITH TWO DAUGHTERS! THANK THE LORD ONE IS 33 AND ONE IS 27! SHORE MELLOWS EM OUT WHEN THEY GET OUT OF THEY TEENS,HAVE TO WORK,GO TO COLLEGE AND TAKE CARE OF KIDS OF THERE OWN!!![] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

Where's the dump?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2010)

> Nothing there but Maxwell House cans


 
 and plastic cattle syringes...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 1, 2010)

> just thought I'd chime in and add my nothing to the conversation.


 
 Hardly nothing, A-john...

 Hang in there... Someday your daughter may give you these...


 Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 1, 2010)

Good for you AJohn!  She needs you.  I'm 32 and I'm still searching! lol


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 1, 2010)

Great pic Bear.  Looks like a nice time with the grandkids!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jan 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> ahhhhhh


 

 YAY SANBORNS BACK UP! []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 4, 2010)

What an adorable pic with the grand kids, they are such precious gifts!

 ARE the twins?

 Little girls and boys grow up way too fast~ 

 Our children, we hold their hands for just a little while, their hearts forever~

 star~


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, they're twins, Star... Yes, precious... and they've got a sister, too...

 Are you a friend of cowseatmaize, by any chance...?

 Ron


----------



## ajohn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Ron,
 Mighty good looking pack you got going there.Don't tell anyone,but I could hardly wait for my own grand critters[].I've been practicing on my wife's.I like the books with a lot of pictures too.


----------



## glass man (Jan 5, 2010)

WISH I COULD KEEP UP WITH MY GRAND BOYS AND NEPHEWS! MAN THEY WEAR ME OUT EVEN FOR THEY GET GOING GOOD! JAMIE


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2010)

The twins absolutely LOVE dinos... Can't get enuff of them!!!

 Sofia? She's still deciding...

 They are a force to be reckoned with... Thank God the parents get to take the brunt of it!!!

 Ron


----------

